# what to do?



## mem68 (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't know what to do. I need to vent about my issues b/c I haven't really told anyone what has been going on. My husband has been telling me he wants a divorce since we got married 4 years ago. At the same time, we bought my parents house and have a big monthly payment. We never had a budget, or combined our monies. He just wants me to give him money towards the mortgage. I have been asking him to help me with my money since we got married and he won't. He will criticize me but won't help me. I finally got tired of it and set up a direct deposit into his account, biweekly, the amount he requested. Well, something happened and I had to cancel the direct deposit.(my car broke down and I had to get it fixed and needed all my money to pay for the repairs)So now its back to "you don't pay for anything", "you're a lazy c___!"and he wants to divorce me again. I really can't take it anymore. As long as he gets his money he shuts up. Why should I give him money if he just wants to divorce me?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Excuse my language but, dump his ass.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree. Dump him. Sounds like it goes in circles, the stress will kill you inside, atleast seperate from him and maybe he will "get it"


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If I pay his life insurance premium, can you have me named as his beneficiary? Any man who calls his wife a lazy "c___" isn't long for this earth. My wife is a petite little thing, but if I called her that, she'd put a pick axe through my skull and any jury is going to have at least one woman sitting on it. Instant aquittal for her. I'd sell everything and buy as much life insurance on him as I could. Anyone that stupid can't live long.


----------

